# paint name for schwinn phantom



## sfhschwinn (Jul 20, 2014)

hi, If anyone can help I need to know what the paint name was for a 1952 Schwinn phantom. Was it radiant red or flamboyant red (if its one of these I can use one of my other bikes and take a chain guard with me as I have bikes in both of these reds.) I am going to Sherwin Williams tomorrow to have them mix the paint for a restoration. The only place on the bike with original paint is in the head tube so their machine will most likely not be able to match it. I have my original phantom but the red has turned to orange from the years and I cant use it. Thanks for the help. If anyone has a color code for the red paint for Sherwin Williams that would be even better!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2014)

The candy colors you mentioned were not used in 1952. Is your Phantom a red or black? Not sure if his red is the same red that was used on a Phantom. http://www.vintageschwinn.com/paint.html#


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 20, 2014)

the phantom I am restoring is black. i saw that red but I don't know what it is called as I will be using a pro paint gun with a compressor not a spray can


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2014)

I guess it was just called Red, or Bright Red as said here. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19043-New-VintageSchwinn-com-paints-and-PRIMER-!!

There was a member at the SBF that posted a color code for the Phantoms but I cannot do a search on that site. My membership there has been severely restricted.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 21, 2014)

this is the thread GT mentioned:

After getting 2-3 different NOS parts scanned by the 3 different paint manufacturers here are the results:

Acrylic Enamel
These are Dupont codes:
Red for the early frame chain guards/fronts and Red Phantom red  94460 ID D code R97-4 Roma Red 96 HONDA touch paint
Black  99 Black
White any of 3 bright whites for striping

touchup paint available from any Honda Dealer or parts store

This eliminates the need for the way over priced and horrendous shipping ebay spray bombs and their premixed 1/2 pint cans.

1 full pint of the red cost me <$53.00 compared to those 60 dollar 1/2 pints plus shipping from the ebay guys...


----------



## mruiz (Jul 21, 2014)

*V/R*

Thanks for the tip, and sharing.
 Now if we can get the Green 1954 paint color code?
 Than you


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2014)

I need the codes for the blue Phantom to include the silver base coat. V/r Shawn


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 21, 2014)

I just got back from Sherwin Williams. They used the red paint under the headbadge on my 1949 Phantom to match it. Surprisingly, they had a red already mixed that I would say is a 99.9% match. Remember each red was different depending on when it went into the vat, the first was different from the last. The RED paint code is..... Safety Red 6403-25734 Oil Based Gloss Enamel. I will post this as another post in the restoration tips forum.


----------

